# Aquinas and the WCF



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2006)

I have just taken a week long class on 'Predestination' by Paul Helm. 

For this class I have to write a paper about something on the subject of Predestination.

From this I have decided to write on Reprobation: Specifically looking at the commonalities/differences between Aquinas' view and the WCF.

What sources do you guys suggest me looking into to produce such a paper?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

Wow - maybe you can let us read your paper when your done


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2006)

ha, you'd laugh at me. I am a horrible writer.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

I thought I was the only one


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 16, 2006)

No, I really really STINK


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 16, 2006)

Well Lord Willing you'll get better


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 16, 2006)

you might find this thread interesting
http://puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16208#pid225546


----------

